# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Crystal Reports : gnrateur d'tats

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Crystal Reports.

*Crystal Reports* est un gnrateur d'tats trs sophistiqu.

Il supporte plus de 40 sources de donnes : ODBC, JDBC, Microsoft SQL Server, Microsoft Access, Microsoft Excel, Oracle, DB2, Teradata, Progress OpenEdge, Pervasive, PostgreSQL, etc. Il est implment dans plus de 20 langues.

Une version d'valuation d'une dure de 30 jours est disponible.

 ::fleche::  Cours et tutoriels sur Crystal reports

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

